# What was the hardest defeat you had to swallow when your favorite fighter lost?



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

While he's not my absolutely favorite, It certainly was sad to see Cro-Cop get brutally KO'd by Gonzaga.

Werdum submitting Fedor was a hard one too. While I knew at that point in his career he was going to lose sooner or later, I certainly didn't think it would be Werdum, and defiantly didn't think It would be that quick.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Hmm... when Frankie got robbed the second time, that was pretty tough. Chael getting beat in the second Anderson fight sucked just because I was hoping for a good fight, turned out Anderson really was hurt in the first fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BlueLander said:


> While he's not my absolutely favorite, It certainly was sad to see Cro-Cop get brutally KO'd by Gonzaga.
> 
> Werdum submitting Fedor was a hard one too. While I knew at that point in his career he was going to lose sooner or later, I certainly didn't think it would be Werdum, and defiantly didn't think It would be that quick.


Damn I was going to post up all of his fights then you had posted it. I still can't get over the fact he never landed one...all I wanted was one LHK KO...instead he gets a RHK KO from Napao. That damn brute. 

GSP vs Serra 1 was pretty bad. Lyoto vs Shogun II was actually pretty shocking. Chuck vs Franklin cuz you knew that would be his last fight ever. 

Wand vs Rampage III.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Bisping vs Hendo due to the KO punch and the online reaction.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Vitor losing to randy couture by doctor stoppage. And even when he beat couture by cut. Both of those were tough just because of his life situation.



EDIT

Brock losing to reem hurt too. While i wasn't a HUGE fan or anything.. I certainly thought brock would destroy the reem.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Worst one had to be when Shogun KO'd Machida. I just never saw it coming.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

There have been a few that were tough because the guy I liked lost, but generally speaking if I feel like it was a fair loss a good stopage or decision I don't get too upset. 

Fitch v Hendricks was pretty tough to swallow only because I felt like Fitch had survived shots like that from GSP but that was probably about the hardest one to take as a clean loss. Most of the losses that would be hard to take I saw coming, Shogun v Jones, Wand v Leben. When Rory got stopped by Condit that was rough.

I generally only go ape shit when I feel like it was a horrible call and then it usually has little to do with the guy that won or lost just the terrible call.

I got pretty pissed about Shogun v Machida I. And not to be that guy but Diaz v Condit. I got pretty heated after that fight, nothing to do with the way Condit fought, I was disappointed it wasn't more of a barn burner but I had scored it 3-2 for Diaz.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> There have been a few that were tough because the guy I liked lost, but generally speaking if I feel like it was a fair loss a good stopage or decision I don't get too upset.
> 
> Fitch v Hendricks was pretty tough to swallow only because I felt like Fitch had survived shots like that from GSP but that was probably about the hardest one to take as a clean loss. Most of the losses that would be hard to take I saw coming, Shogun v Jones, Wand v Leben. When Rory got stopped by Condit that was rough.
> 
> ...


I just watched the Condit vs Rory fight again like 2 hours ago and i have to say that i forgot how well Rory did in rounds 1 and 2. Round 1 he completely kicked Condits ass and round 2 not as much but kept kicking his ass. Round 3 Condit turned it up and beat Rory down all round BUT he never got the tko finish. It was actually a bad stoppage by the ref. He stopped the fight when Condit was beginning to lay his head on Rorys chest after throwing a blow. And with 9 seconds left in the fight it should have been a decision win for Rory.


My toughest loss

Mike Swick losing to Okami. That killed me on the inside. There were couple of girls over too that i didnt know too well. So when my eyes got teary i went to the bathroom to wash my face. Next day my friend girl tells me her cousin thinks im hot and likes me. I off-course respond with 'Well ofcourse she likes me... look at me' and 5min later she tells her i said that and then her cousin says "Well i dont like him anymore".

Good times... 

How to lose a girl in 2 seconds by Sidiez.


----------



## adrenaline (Nov 23, 2012)

Chuck/Rampage 2, I was sure Chuck was going to avenge his first loss to Rampage. As it turned out it was the beginning of the end.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

When Big Nog lost to Mir....both times. When Penn lost to Diaz. Wanderlia Silva getting Koed by Leben and Page......and When Sakuraba lost to Wanderlia Silva or anytime he got Koed.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

When the fu***g ref. stopped the Fedor vs Hendo fight. He was IMO 100% robbed!

The media wanted him to loose and they got what they wanted!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

GSP/BJ 2
Shogun/Jones

Tough ones for me to watch.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> *GSP/BJ 2*
> Shogun/Jones
> 
> Tough ones for me to watch.


Yep thats mine. Shoguns loss to Jones would have been bad too but heading into the fight i knew it wasn't going to end well for him.

Cain Vs JDS was pretty bad as was Vitor/Anderson.

And even though i'm not that big of a fan of either guys, it really sucked to see Arlovski get KO'd by Sergei and then Fedor raped by Bigfoot.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Penn vs Sanchez

Not so much that Diego lost but the manner in which he lost.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

BJ getting crushed by GSP


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Bj vs Gsp 2 and bj vs Frankie 1...also shogun vs jones


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

The Bisping KO by Hendo as I knew it would be shown to me for the next 20 years every time I mention I'm a bisping fan!

Hardy's fall from grace was really tough to take because he is a really likeable guy so to see loss after loss was gutting


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dan getting brutally KO'd by Carlos Condit. Was shaping up to be a really exciting fight, but then Carlos ruined the night by brutally knocking Dan out with a left hook. That was a hard one to take; the Lytle performance was awful as well. Can't believe he went for the takedown and immediately got submitted, probably would have scraped a win without that takedown.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Probably Big Nog getting his arm broken by Mir. It looked like an easy fight for Nog in the beginning.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Shoguns loss to Forrest & the first Machida fight wich I consider a robbery.

Fedor getting slaughtered by Bigfoot was very hard to watch.

BJs loss to Diaz and the draw with Fitch as he was obviously more skilled than both and just lost due to his bad cardio.

There have been alot of hard fights to be honest but these where the ones that popped in my head. Being a fan of Shogun & Penn is always a rollercoaster. Two very skilled guys with exciting fightsyles that just can't seem to stay in shape.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Id put Wanderlei's losses to Leben and Franklin in the 2nd fight here. Also Nog losing to Mir by Submission has to be up there. There are many more as well like Hardy/Condit, Chael/Anderson, Ortiz/Evans 2 and honestly I'll have to say Phil Baroni losing to Brad Tavares by KO is up there as well.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

St. Pierre vs. Serra I

Sonnen vs. Silva II


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> St. Pierre vs. Serra I
> 
> Sonnen vs. Silva II


Funny...Those fights bring me joy laddie..


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

all of Chucks loses, the last ones especially


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNinja said:


> Funny...Those fights bring me joy laddie..


Kiss my arse


----------



## omar_7525 (Jan 16, 2009)

liddell KO'd by Rashad


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

rampage knocking out wanderlei then landing two late shots is my choice.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Dan getting brutally KO'd by Carlos Condit. Was shaping up to be a really exciting fight, but then Carlos ruined the night by brutally knocking Dan out with a left hook. That was a hard one to take; the Lytle performance was awful as well. Can't believe he went for the takedown and immediately got submitted, probably would have scraped a win without that takedown.


He was definitely behind in that fight, hence the takedown attempt.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I remember Machida/Shogun 2 very well, sadly.

I was a senior in high school and I had spent the last seven months telling my friends, classmates and pretty much anyone who dared talk about the fight that Machida just had a bad night and Shogun had his best and it still wasn't enough and that in the rematch it would be Shogun's ass. The Friday before the fight, I had the balls to walk in with my 104 walk out shirt and I basically thought I was hot shit and that there would be some tears the next night.

Needless to say, me, my friends, and a few people in my history and physical science class got together so a bunch of people that I had previously bragged too were there to see it and when Machida got KO'ed I couldn't do anything but hold my head down, I literally sat there, karate gi and everything and just held my head down as the entire place went crazy.

The next day everyone mocked me and laughed at me, my english teacher even got in on the action, I went to go get my stuff for graduation and I thought she was mad at me because I was late but then she said "I thought Machida was unbeatable?" I was humiliated by those cruel people but I was sure Machida would beat him in the rematch, so I just phased it off as "lucky punch" even though I don't really believe in such a thing, I was convinced Machida would win 9/10 times.

Then Rampage beat him and I got mad over that one, and of course more recently, there was Alves/Kampmann, I had to take a walk after that one and fight back a few tears, I was literally shaking during Diaz/Penn too, I just wanted to give up after that one.

But nothing hurt more than Machida's first loss, I got shit for a week over that one!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Dan getting brutally KO'd by Carlos Condit. Was shaping up to be a really exciting fight, but then Carlos ruined the night by brutally knocking Dan out with a left hook. That was a hard one to take; the Lytle performance was awful as well. Can't believe he went for the takedown and immediately got submitted, probably would have scraped a win without that takedown.


You need to rewatch the match against Lytle. Dan was getting his ass beat, hence the desperate takedown.


----------



## FBrown (Nov 13, 2012)

It sucked horribly when Big Nog lost to Mir both times but other than that one, the only real losses that really bothered me much was when James McSweeney got eliminated from TUF Heavyweights (I trained with him) and when Rashad Evans lost to Jon Jones as I thought he had a real shot of beating him. I've predicted quite a few fights wrong but those are the only real ones I can recall bothering me. On the otherhand, I do get disappointed when I think a fight is going to be close or a good fight and it isn't :thumbsdown:


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Fedor losing to Werdum, then losing to Bigfoot, and especially losing to Dan Henderson. Those 3 in a row were very hard for me to swallow as a Fedor fan. Also, Machida vs Jones was a hard one to swallow cuz Jones is such a prick. And lets not forget BJ Penn vs Jon Fitch, Fitch totally won that fight and they gifted BJ a draw I still haven't come to terms with this one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Faber getting stopped by Mike Brown.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Franklin vs Le comes to mind. I really thought Franklin was going to dominate. After the first two exchanges I thought Franklin was a far superior fighter, and would eventually open up and get the KO. Then boom, right hook.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Franklin vs Le comes to mind. I really thought Franklin was going to dominate. After the first two exchanges I thought Franklin was a far superior fighter, and would eventually open up and get the KO. Then boom, right hook.


This for me exactly. I thought Rich had the perfect style to just make Le look as old and out of date as he is. But when that punch landed right on the button I didn't jump up and scream or anything, I just put my head in my hands, rubbed my eyes, and sure enough they saw it right the first time. Legit depressed for a couple of beers.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> This for me exactly. I thought Rich had the perfect style to just make Le look as old and out of date as he is. But when that punch landed right on the button I didn't jump up and scream or anything, I just put my head in my hands, rubbed my eyes, and sure enough they saw it right the first time. Legit depressed for a couple of beers.


Exactly. Nothing a couple beers couldn't fix though. Realistically, I knew Franklin wasn't in his prime anymore. It wasn't nearly as upsetting as when Andy beat Franklin. Even then, I was more impressed with Andy than I was disappointed in Franklin. It was one of those times where no one looked down on Franklin for being that bad, they just looked at Andy and knew he was really that good.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Big Nog vs Mir ll. The legendary warrior was healthy that time. He was pumped. He was trained. He was kicking ass. Then...the worst outcome ever. Finished in his own art, seriously injured and incapacitated by his big mouth rival due to the dumbest judment error ever. I did not cry, but I could. Still can't focus too much on that scene. That's why his camp, including Anderson were so emotive when he sub Herman.

Nice thread. Congratulatin to the OP.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

The nog/mir losses will always hurt, as did the nog vs valasquez as it was a pretty violent way to finish someone. 

I was gutted for fitch vs hendricks.

Brocks loss vs valasquez hurt. I really wanted him to prove himself.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Any time Wandy or Chuck got KO'd. Bad times.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Franklin vs. Le was very hard to swallow for me.
Not because I dislike Le, but because I knew it was a winnable fight for Rich, and he made a stupid mistake and got caught. 

Franklin vs. Henderson was tough for me as I was sure Franklin got the decision. However, it turned out to be a blessing in disguise as we were all treated to one of the greatest and most satisfying knockouts in MMA history in Henderson/Bisping.

Cain losing to dos Santos was tough.

Cruz/Faber was really frustrating for me because I absolutely love Faber and I loathe Cruz.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

BJ is the only fighter I get really emotionally invested in when he is fighting, and Shogun to a lesser extent. So the GSP/BJ II and the Shogun/Jones fights springs to mind. Actually that's a lie, I never watched Shogun/Jones, and probably never will.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

As a brit, I'd say Bisping/Hendo. All 1st round I saw him circling to Hendo's power hand and we all knew what was gonna happen. But still sucked to see it when it actually came around.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

shogun/jones was probably the toughest, i was sure this legend would crush this cocky kid who was way over his head....boy....ive never been more wrong in my life

i felt so bad for him...JBJ took his soul


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Any time Matt Hughes or Chuck Liddell lost, a small part of me died. And yes that means collectively over the past couple of years a large part of me has died.  I also was stunned to see Rich Franklin almost die at the hands of Cung Le recently.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

AmRiT said:


> Bisping vs Hendo due to the KO punch and the online reaction.


He said worst, not best.

For me it was the entirety of Strikeforce: Lawler vs Shields.

Arlovski getting mugged by Bret Rogers, Randleman losing a pathetic fight to Mike Whitehead and Phil Baroni getting an absolute show put on him by freaking Joe Riggs. Then to top it all off, Lawler just walks straight into a guillotine choke.

The only good thing about that night was Nick Diaz beating he living hell out of Scott Smith.

I watched that event at a buddies house with a bunch of casuals and I was so bummed out watching all these guys I used to love to watch get beat I just wanted to go home.


----------



## Liddell67 (Dec 13, 2007)

adrenaline said:


> Chuck/Rampage 2, I was sure Chuck was going to avenge his first loss to Rampage. As it turned out it was the beginning of the end.


Yip....


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

The first Shogun vs. Forrest fight. Shogun was supposed to beat his ass like he did in the rematch, but no, it didn't happen. And what the hell's going on, Shogun was running out of gas in the first round? It's just not right! And then he got subbed late in the 3rd. God that was painful, not just the loss, but the way it happened.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Shogun vs Machida 2.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I just thought of something that probably nobody really remembers. James Irvin's 185 bout against Sakara.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nog getting sub'd by Mir.

Chuck getting KO'd by Rashad.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Chuck vs Evans. Watching the icon of the UFC getting brutally KO'd by an upcommer was terrible.

Shogun vs Jones. After seeing that picture of Shogun staring Jones down after the Bader fight, I thought Shogun was going to come in and devour the young blood. But that opening knee...ruined my night

Franklin vs Silva. I really didnt know who Silva was, except the guy that just embarrassed Leben. However I felt that Franklin was the superior fighter and going to be a dominant champion. Then his face got shattered.

Wanderlei vs Rampage III. Two vicious easy wins, I thought Wandy had this in the bag. But then I thought he was dead after the late hits from Page.

Most recently...
I can't even speak about Cung Lao vs Franklin. Ouch


----------



## trulez (Aug 1, 2007)

Fedors first loss.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

This is embarresing to admit, but I was a huge Kalib Starnes fan, and when he lost to Quarry in the most shameful fasion, that was a shitty day.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

some really tough ones in recent times...

ranked in order of most devastating and heart breaking

1) chuck vs franklin - chuck came in looking better then ever and fit. he gave it to franklin and was kicking his ass for 99% of the round. kicking wrestling and mixing it up. all he had to do was just fight smart and he was guaranteed a win against a man with a broken arm.

2) Chael vs spider 2 - Chael talked alot of smack, but boy did he back it up. took the where he has never been and tested him like no one has ever. he had it in the bag, he should of been the champ.. i became a sonnen fan after this.

3) Brock Vs Reem - after all crap he had gone through with his illness, really wanted brock to be the badess man on the planet again.

4) Diaz Vs Condit - love the way this guy brings it on all the time. but he was out smarted by a man running away from him all night and did not want to fight. i had it diaz 3-2.

5) chael vs spider 2 - just felt sick after this...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Diaz Vs Condit. I had never been more excited for a fight than Diaz Vs GSP, and when they brought in a replacement, I was dying for Diaz to do as he did with Penn and walk through Condit to get his fight at long last. Everything still has a sour taste.

Nog Vs Mir 2. Nog had just KOed Schaub, and I'd never cheered louder than for that. Then, he goes in against Mir, a guy I hate, and does the exact same. Only difference is that Nog tried to grapple, and got his arm snapped in one of the most sickening subs ever.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Franklin vs Silva 1 : Rich was dominated

Sonnon vs slva 2: this one makes me sick. ithought he was going to pull it off this time but silva was able to beat him with some pretty underhanded tactics and Chale throwing the craziest spinning back fist ever.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

"Underhanded tactics"

*Takes a deep breath, and doesnt derail thread by pointing out ridiculousness*


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Diaz vs Condit. I was pretty pissed after the fight. I expected an all out war and thought this was going to be one of the best fights I have ever seen. Turned out to be less than stellar. 

Edgar vs Bendo 2. Was really rooting for Edgar, and I thought Edgar won the fight. When Bendo was announced as the winner, I was ****ing confused. I still do not know why the judges gave it to Bendo.

McCall vs Mighty Mouse 2: I felt that McCall won the first fight and I was pretty confident that McCall would smash Mighty Mouse in the 2nd fight. Sad to say, McCall got outclassed in the 2nd fight and he lost.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> "Underhanded tactics"
> 
> *Takes a deep breath, and doesnt derail thread by pointing out ridiculousness*


shorts grabbing constantly disabled chaels only chance the TD didn't have a chance of completing the TD with silva. didn't break the rules but bent them allot.

leave it at that


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

americanfighter said:


> shorts grabbing constantly disabled chaels only chance the TD didn't have a chance of completing the TD with silva. didn't break the rules but bent them allot.
> 
> leave it at that


It's like calling someone underhanded for grabbing the cage, which almost every fighter has done at some stage.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It's like calling someone underhanded for grabbing the cage, which almost every fighter has done at some stage.


spur of the moment is one thing but continuing to do so is quite another.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Machida/Couture was a bitter pill to swallow. So wanted him to bow out on a win.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Machida/Couture was a bitter pill to swallow. So wanted him to bow out on a win.


Really was better that way. Imagine if Machida lost? From the unbeatable LHW champion, who even ushered in "The Machida Era", to losing to Shogun, Rampage and Couture, three washed up ex-elite MMA fighters. That probably would have been the end of the Dragon right there.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Couture washed up?!!!! Don't make me come over there!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Couture washed up?!!!! Don't make me come over there!


The Rock out-Scorpion Kings his extra-character in the Expendables ass any day.

But really, Toney would have knocked him into Kim Coutures bed if he had the cajones to stand up with him.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> Franklin vs Silva 1 : Rich was dominated
> 
> Sonnon vs slva 2: this one makes me sick. ithought he was going to pull it off this time but silva was able to beat him with some pretty underhanded tactics and Chale throwing the craziest spinning back fist ever.


Franklin vs Silva 1 for me also. I followed MMA before that but was young and naive like thinking the Gracies would beat anyone bar Franklin/Liddell who were my favorite fighters. That is still to this day my biggest shock watching Franklin in the MT clinch against some random guy who destroyed Leben.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Why on earth would Randy Couture stand with a professional boxer?


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I think ive been pretty lucky. I wanted Bisping to win but Hendo was clearly the better fighter and deserved it

And I thought Bisping beat Sonnen but that was fairly close

Machida losing to Shogun wasnt that fun but i dont mind Shogun so that helped


Nick Diaz losing to Condit sucked, and Daley losing to Koscheck

Actually im usually bummed by the manner of the defeat e.g. my fighter being held down without much offense from guy on top


edit: oh yeh! fedors losses!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ari said:


> Why on earth would Randy Couture stand with a professional boxer?


Same reason Rampage said he would?


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I wouldn't say Machida is my favorarite fighter, but when Shogun KO'd Machida, I found it to be pretty shocking as I thought Machida with his elusive style was going to run the table as LHW for years to come. A striking moment of reality when a fighter with that Goldan unbeatable aura gets knocked out


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

The last time I had a "favourite fighter", I was in my teens, and he lost to a cheating, pillow-fisted pretty boy named Ray Leonard.

.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

When Coleman lost to Shogun. The old warhorse was very close to eeking out a decision after winning the first two rounds. In the third round the ref stood them up when he just should have reset the position on the ground where coleman was able to limit the damage. Soon as he stood up shogun came in and finished it. Would have been an epic win for the king of being gassed out!


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Lyoto vs JBJ
Hendo vs Fedor
Klitchko vs Lewis (ok boxing)


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Jones-Shogun or GSP-Serra 1.


----------



## Judoka82 (Nov 27, 2012)

These fights are a touch older but it was really hard for me to see Wandy loose to Chuck, and it was also painful to see him loose to Rampage. In the rampage fight he held his own for a bit and looked good until hitting the canvas.

I also hated seeing Karo's downfall after being put on hold for a well earned title shot. He was an exciting fighter in his day.

Oh and Lyoto loosing to Shogun blew my mind, I still don't understand that.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

1. Chuck losing to Rashad. That was at the peak of my Rashad hate and Chuck is my all time favorite fighter. 

2. Diaz vs Condit- I didn't agree with decision and that kind of game plan being rewarded the way it was just sent me into a rage. He literally turned away and ran at points in the fight.

3. Brock landing a lucky punch to the back of the ear of Randy Couture. Randy would have won that fight, no doubt in my mind and he would have won any rematch. 

4. Both Nog loses to Mir. Mir is a major douche and Nog is one of the easiest guys to root for in the sport.

5. Nate Diaz losing to Gray Maynard- that was another BS decision. It was a SD but should have been a UD in favor of Diaz who did far more to win that fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd have no problem with any of Nate's old fights. Before the Gomi fight I was barley a fan. He always had weaker striking than Nick and would allow himself to get easily wrestled. Now that his striking is top notch, he can keep his opponents on the back foot and batter him like Nick does.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'd have no problem with any of Nate's old fights. Before the Gomi fight I was barley a fan. He always had weaker striking than Nick and would allow himself to get easily wrestled. Now that his striking is top notch, he can keep his opponents on the back foot and batter him like Nick does.


I dunno, he did some nice damage to Maynard. I think that was the fight where his pitter pat punches started to pack some sting. He messed Gray up pretty good that fight and Gray didn't do shit to Nate except control positioning for part of the fight. Nate did far more to earn the win.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I dunno, he did some nice damage to Maynard. I think that was the fight where his pitter pat punches started to pack some sting. He messed Gray up pretty good that fight and Gray didn't do shit to Nate except control positioning for part of the fight. Nate did far more to earn the win.


Yeah he was always a very good striker, but now he's one of the best and it changes everything. He would probably break Gray into pieces in a UD win now.


----------

